# Do you feed your Golden at the dinner table?



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Do you feed your Golden at the dinner table? Vote in our poll.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I don't know. I sometimes feed Dusty some of my food while I'm eating dinner, but only if he's laying nicely on his rug I will get up and give him a little piece of food while he's still laying down. If he decides to be rude and come closer to the table then I put him in another room.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson does get some table scraps, but not while we're eating. He's not allowed to beg, or to even sit there watching us eat....(my wife's pet peeve), but I like to give him little treats from my plate when we're all done...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

NO! Neither of them get table food.......The only human food they get is carrots , yogurt and cheese to take med in...


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I never do but my DH does sometimes.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

My Boomer was extremely large and AFTER we were finished eating he would come over, sit down and place his chin on the table between my husband and I and his eyes would dart back and forth to each of us. He never did bother us when we were eating though. When we decided this had to stop we just NEVER made eye contact with him and before long he stopped bothering us.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Yes, we're bad. They don't get anything while we're eating but usually get a bite when we're done.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

only at the hunting cabin


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky doesn't bug us much at the supper table. He's busy eating himself, though afterwards he hangs around the kid's chairs. They are so messy!

When I snack, he gets some yum yum if he doesn't beg...and lays down. And if he is soooo quiet and good, and I forget to give him something..... he groans the most human groan without even raising his head. So I run and get him something.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> He's busy eating himself, though afterwards he hangs around the kid's chairs. They are so messy!


That's funny.... Samson knows to hang out at Ricky's chair, because he's the messiest eater of the kids....


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Sometimes I wonder who has who trained-Oakley, who NEVER barks, starts yipping and barking every time I'm on the phone!!!!! That's what happens when you give him a rawhide or treat to keep him quiet the first time he did it!!!! So, I was rewarding him for bad behavior. It took a few weeks of my turning my back on him and ignoring him. My friends thought it was pretty funny!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes. I do not eat at the table. I eat here, at my computer. I feed my dogs anything I eat, and when I'm done they lick the plate.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS none are even close to overweight. I feed my dogs a natural diet, and excercise them a lot. They're also very well behaved and never pushy.


----------



## DevonTT (Aug 5, 2006)

When I'm at the dinner table, no. But being single and living alone, I often bring my meals up to my office where I eat while I work on the computer. (Bad habit, I know.) Chaz will occasionally get a morsel from me there.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I never do, but sometimes when hubby is home he will sneak a peice of meat, etc to them and I have to fuss at him about that.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Bentley lays quietly at our feet while we eat and we do slip him things that don't have any sauce or seasoning, like salmon, ahi tuna (he loves fish), chicken or meat. Or I'll reserve a bit to mix in with his food afterward. If he sits up and stares, he's made to go to his bed and stay. We're lucky, I think; when people are over and there is food on the coffee table, he may look hopefully but will go to his bed with one finger pointing away.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

No, never! In fact I always feed & water Nugget in my mud / service room.
I always eat before her, then I feed her. I don't even award treats to her in the kitchen.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Never! And if I catch anyone else trying to feed Augie from the dinner table, they are going to be in BIG TROUBLE!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Not on purpose, but if food is accidentally dropped on the floor, its aheckuva lot easier to call the dog in for cleanup then bend down to pick it up myself


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

No never, I feed the dogs when I get home at 3:30 we eat around five Millie lays down in the corner on her bed Pearl is still learning we do not sit at the table if she does not lay down when I tell her she gets crated til we are done with dinner or what ever meal we are eating. Plus they do not get people food.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We dont plan on giving her any "Human" food.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Katiesmommy said:


> We dont plan on giving her any "Human" food.


Yeah....we didn't plan on it either... But they have a way of looking at you where you just feel like you have to gave them a taste now and then....


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh puppy dog eyes...hehe.


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> We dont plan on giving her any "Human" food.


Well, there are lots of "human" foods that are good for dogs. Yogurt, cheese, cottage cheese, cream cheese, peanut butter, tomatoes, green beans, peas, carrots, apples (my two love apple chunks for training treats) blueberries, just to name a few.

The trick is to not feed your dog off your plate and only give them these type of foods in their own bowl or stuffed in kongs.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Samwise said:


> Well, there are lots of "human" foods that are good for dogs. Yogurt, cheese, cottage cheese, cream cheese, peanut butter, tomatoes, green beans, peas, carrots, apples (my two love apple chunks for training treats) blueberries, just to name a few.
> The trick is to not feed your dog off your plate and only give them these type of foods in their own bowl or stuffed in kongs.


Oh my gosh I had no idea I will def. keep these in mind.


----------

